# Night fishing!!



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay, first off, thanks to everyone from my previous thread (below) about which lights to buy. Green to everyone who helped. I bought the par 64 1000 watt lights and could not be happier with the light they produce over the water. The 2cool brain trust has definitly come through on this one and I am happy with the purchase.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=498583

I was wondering if someone could point me in a direction of where to set these things up. We fished 2 nights at san luis on bayside and while I had blankets of baitfish present, there was only one undersized trout caught all weekend under the lights. I'm not asking for a secret spot but if you know a general area I may not know of, I would appreciate it if you shared. I know of TCD, rollover and slp but don't know of any other places I could set up my lights and possibly produce some trout. PM's welcomed:brew:

Thanks again 2cool.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

do u have a boat? cause I know the N. jettties bay side towards the end has always produced for me. They may come in spurts but they almost always show up.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

TheSamarai said:


> do u have a boat? cause I know the N. jettties bay side towards the end has always produced for me. They may come in spurts but they almost always show up.


I do but its only an 1860 alumacraft cc. It would be a nightmare trying to put lights, generator and fishermen on at the same time. Looking more for park and setup. Even if it was a rental. Thanks though!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Texas City ****


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you ever fished near 8 mile rd? Maybe you could set up the lights at the end of the road on the bay side?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

dan_wrider said:


> I do but its only an 1860 alumacraft cc. It would be a nightmare trying to put lights, generator and fishermen on at the same time.


You would be surprised.

I did it out of my 16', we do it now out of a cousin's 14' and 18'.


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

The mouth of the brazos river has been very good for me and my unlce but I haven't been there in about 2 years we had to have a 4x4 too just a thought


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

ive seen people land some nice trout at sea wolf on the concrete slabs at night.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Sea Wolf, the Dike, Rollover pass, off of the rock groins in Galveston if the water is calm


----------



## LonghornJoel (Mar 25, 2013)

dan_wrider said:


> Okay, first off, thanks to everyone from my previous thread (below) about which lights to buy. Green to everyone who helped. I bought the par 64 1000 watt lights and could not be happier with the light they produce over the water. The 2cool brain trust has definitly come through on this one and I am happy with the purchase.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=498583
> 
> ...


Takes a few times getting use to the setup and knowing where to fish that will come with experience. Using the lights will help you "locate" the fish but that doesn't mean they are going to like your bait presentation. Mix things up, try fishing different parts of the water column. Some nights a foot can make all the difference in the world.

Another location you could look into is the Surfside Jetties, if you are looking for places to add to the list. Get a nice cart though as you will be lugging everything down that concrete path with you.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag I was fishing in many places,fishing just with artificial,but the best place for me is ROLLOVER PASS


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*try this spot*

Moses Lake flood gates.....


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

speckcaster said:


> Moses Lake flood gates.....


Where are the flood gates located?


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

dan_wrider said:


> Where are the flood gates located?


Mouth of Moses Lake. The interchange between Moses Lake and Galvez Bay. Its very easy to get to. I launch under the bridge on 146 at Dickinson Bay. Follow the shoreline like you were heading towards open water (like head towards the TCD / Galvez Jetties). The Flood Gate will be on your right between Dickinson Bayou and the TCD. Can't miss it. Big ol thing standing up on the shoreline. DEEP hole right at the gate. Be careful when motoring through. There are some very strong, confused current whirling through that spot. You can also access it to fish via Skyline Drive if you don't have a boat.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Jean, do u cast sightly past the light and work your way into the light? or do you throw your lure directly into the center of the light?


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

glojim said:


> Jean, do u cast sightly past the light and work your way into the light? or do you throw your lure directly into the center of the light?


:texasflag

I am casting out of the light and the tide and my reeling bring the lure in the light.After the lure is out of the light i cast again.You catch better fish on the edge of the light.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> I am casting out of the light and the tide and my reeling bring the lure in the light.After the lure is out of the light i cast again.You catch better fish on the edge of the light.


Very correct Mr. Jean, the bigger ones hang in the darker water and ambush the bait moving in and out of the light.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Dan, you actually fish?????:rotfl:
We need to hook up for a trip one day. My boat or yours.


----------



## gregmaustin (Jun 3, 2013)

any suggestions for night fishing out of Eagle Point Marina?


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Dan, you actually fish?????:rotfl:
> We need to hook up for a trip one day. My boat or yours.


Oh I fish plenty. Its the catching department where I could use some help. 
Anytime Spurger! My boat is ready to roll.


----------

